# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  premium feed in tarriff to be phaesd out in VIC?

## Steffen595

Dear all, 
recently got a mail saying premium feed in tariff will soon be at its limits (100MWh installed in VIC) and from than on you get the fair price, feed in same as take out (pretty fair, ay, since private people put in infrastructure which the govt should have).
Is that true, still saving up to get the roof fixed, before I get the panels up? 
Thanks, 
Steffen

----------


## mcsmart

Hopefully, if they go down this road, they do as they have just done in SA. That is you need to buy the unit prior to Oct 1, then you have 120 days to make a date for the electricity supplier, for us ETSA, to install/change/reprogram your meter. You do not have to have the system installed or connected.
I am in the same situation as you where I will not have a roof to fit the panels to until after March 1 (I hope I will be close). Now all I have to do is sweat off on ETSA playing the game and provide me with a date, this will be the tricky bit.
Surprisingly, when I was trying to find a solar panel provider that I wanted to give 10 grand to, none of them had any idea of what the new legislation meant.  :Screwy: 
I finally found a supplier who explained the legislation to me and then I researched the legislation and spoke to Govt agencies to ensure he was right, and he was. I wanted to give my cash to that company but they were 2 grand more than Origin who I eventually went with, once I explained the new rules to them.

----------


## Bloss

See here: Feed-in Tariffs - Department of Primary Industries amd you can sign on to get updates

----------


## president_ltd

> recently got a mail saying premium feed in tariff will soon be at its limits (100MWh installed in VIC)

  i bet this "mail" is from someone with a vested interest?  e.g. a PV solar company?
call that "marketing" and give it the attention it deserves. 
DPI or energy retailers are NOT sending out any such material AFAIK.   

> and from than on you get the fair price, feed in same as take out (pretty fair, ay, since private people put in infrastructure which the govt should have).
> Is that true, still saving up to get the roof fixed, before I get the panels up?

  the Net PFIT in Victoria scheme is capped at 100MW of installed capacity. 
the 'belief' from those that have been following it is that it will reach capacity somewhere between August and December this year.
it may be sooner rather than later because of the reduction in RECS multiplier in the first 1.5KW of the system that came in on June 30 probably accelerated a lot of installs before the end of the financial year. 
the scheme works that in order to qualify for the Net PFIT you must have all of: 1. PV system installed, 2. CES/EWR paperwork & PFIT application submitted to your retailer, 3. retailer having scheduled a bidirectional meter changeover with distributor, 4. distributor HAS changed the meter done BEFORE the programme ends. 
the time it takes for (2)/(3)/(4) is typically 30 working days (sometimes more depending on which distributor you are with), so reality is that unless you're a gambling person it may already be too late to instigate a PV solar system and expect to get on the Net PFIT setup. 
the Net SFIT will however continue to operate, that scheme is not about to end. 
depending on what size system you were thinking about, the reality is that unless you're going for a system of (say) 3KW+ it may well be that the 'difference' between the net PFIT and SFIT is negligible anyway as the 'net' part of it (unlike the 'gross' that was the trainwreck in NSW) significantly caps what benefit you can get from it.

----------


## Steffen595

"SFiT – This plan offers to pay you for the electricity you feed back  into the electricity grid, over and above what you use at home, at the  same rates as you pay to purchase electricity under your current  electrical services contract. The plan is available for electricity  generated from any renewable resource, such as the sun or wind."
thats the one which will be applicable for ever, fair enough. But premium is gone, i.e. 
"PFiT – This plan offers to pay you for the electricity you feed back  into the Victorian grid, over and above what you use at home, at a  premium of $0.60 per kWh. Most electricity retailers in Victoria offer a  premium of between $0.06-0.0"
so it will take forever until the thing pays off. All I can get up is 1kW if lucky, weird shaped roof.
Ah and yes, was newsletter from PV seller. 
Here is Bear Grylls on whats left of the glorious solar flagship

----------


## mcsmart

It looks like Bear must have killed the last Sumatran albino tiger for a paddle. Nice craftsmanship.

----------


## Steffen595

Zebra it says, if I clearly remember. Hope its not sinking as fast as the Mc Collins class solar flagship. 
I figured, I am using 5kWh a day in average, thats what a 1kW system in average generates. So, would never get the premium tariff anyway....

----------


## Steffen595

friend of mine gets billed monthly since he has his PV, suppose not bigger than 1.5kW. Family of 4. Still gets negative energy bills, so premium tarriff works for him.
50 000 Victorian households profit from that sheme Premium Feed-in Tariff - Department of Primary Industries
this is 2.8%. Already the scheme is finished. Reg the recent corparate greed thing: are already they scared of missing out because of so little of the population generate their own electricity? This is, per capita in the sunburnt country (so the say, rather coal burnt) there is 2.6 W of solar energy. Per capita in the not so sunburnt Germany 10 W.....

----------

